# Photo's



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

At long last I have worked out how to post photo's

I have posted some of our first MH and our first trip including some shots of the wonderful Camping Playa Bara site in Spain back in August 
Although a big site with lots of facilities it is also very quite

I am of now to the New Forest to test her winter capabilities Brrrrrrrrrr

H


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Where can we find the photos? How about a link? Camp Playa Bara is one of my favoured locations in the Spring but I have no photos so am interested in yours.


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

We have loads of photo's of Playa Bara but all with the kids in

But great site

H

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modul...oto_Gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php


----------

